# Kennt wer den Kranenberg bzw Trails dort?



## dodo1912 (25. Juli 2004)

da steigt doch immer so en Lauftreff (Sonntags)...Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal nen Biketreff machen? - Bin schon oft von Andernach nach Brohl und Namedy gefahrn - sind doch paar lustige Stücke dabei - zwar technisch nit soo doll aber dafuer direkt vor der Haustür.

Vielleicht kennt ihr noch Trails die mir bislang verborgen geblieben sind.

Ausserdem is mein Orientierungssinn voll fuern A***h. Ich seh nur dann immer Conti Vertical spuren im Wald und dann fällt mir ein:"hier warst du schonmal!" Wenn sich hier wer auskennt...bitte melden!


----------



## mendig (26. Juli 2004)

Schick mal ne PM an Siebenberg, der kennt da jeden stein mit Vornamen!
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (18. August 2004)

komme zwar aus Rengsdorf, fahre aber öfter mal in die Gegend Krahnenberg-Laacher See. Falls ihr einen Treff ausmacht fahr ich gern mal mit.

Grüsse

Klaus
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Siebenberg (18. August 2004)

Hallo

Wie schaut es denn kommende Woche mit ner Runde aus.Glaube Mendig ist dann auch wieder im Lande vielleicht fährt der auch mit.Ausser Mo geht bei mir bis jetzt eigentlich die ganze Woche ab mittags.

Gruss Swen


----------



## dodo1912 (19. August 2004)

sry muss arbeiten - ferienjob - kann erst ab 5...aber generell immer


----------



## mendig (19. August 2004)

Bin nicht da!!!  Chef will in Urlaub und ich muss ran! Aber im Sept. 
bis denn Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## loron (21. August 2004)

Bin seit 15 Jahren am Krahnenberg unterwegs und dürfte daher einiges kennen. Wer Bock hat, den hole ich morgen (Sonntag) um halb 10 am Lauftreff (am Sendemast auf dem Krahnenberg) zu ner kleinen Tour (2-3h)   ab. 
Macht euch auf alpine Anstiege und Gefälle gefasst. Bitte nicht ohne Sattelschnellspanner antreten. Fragen? 0177-2209780.
Ansonsten evtl. nächsten Sonntag noch einmal. 

Florian


----------

